

Steve Jobs Hints At Theora Lawsuit - elblanco
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/04/30/237238/Steve-Jobs-Hints-At-Theora-Lawsuit

======
mbrubeck
The interesting part of this is the comment by Xiph.org's Monty Montgomery:

\----

 _"Thomson Multimedia made their first veiled patent threats against Vorbis
almost ten years ago. MPEG-LA has been rumbling for the past few years. Maybe
this time it will actually come to something, but it hasn't yet. I'll get
worried when the lawyers advise me to; i.e., not yet._

 _"The MPEG-LA has insinuated for some time that it is impossible to build any
video codec without infringing on at least some of their patents. That is,
they assert they have a monopoly on all digital video compression technology,
period, and it is illegal to even attempt to compete with them. Of course,
they've been careful not to say quite exactly that._

 _"If Jobs's email is genuine, this is a powerful public gaffe ('All video
codecs are covered by patents.') He'd be confirming MPEG's assertion in plain
language anyone can understand."_

